# Does your Vizsla whine or bark?



## zigzag

My Vizsla rarley barks, only when someone knocks on the door and even then its rare. I have been around other Vizsla's that bark like crazy (Field Trial Bred) I thought I would ask the forum what you have experinced? My Vizsla will whine when he feels like he is not getting his way. On the stake out he whines like crazy (kinda embarrassing) He crate trained well, but will whine when he knows that I am listening.


----------



## LaVidaLoca

Hi,
my 10 months old pup rarely barks. Only when she hears steps in front of the door (living in an appartment). Besides that- she never barks at other dogs or to dogs who bark at her. 
She never whines. Even when she's hungry or needs to go for potty which makes it sometimes diffcult to know when she needs to.
Yesterday I was skpyping with my relatives and I couldn't supervize her so I put her into a room and put a playpen gate in front of the door. Honestly, I forgot the dog : After 2 hours of sitting in front of skype she came into my mind .... she didn't make any sound. She was still on the same spot where I left her and she was waiting patiently.....


----------



## oliveJosh12

Olive whines all the time! Also when we say 'no', when she is doing something she isnt meant to she just swats us with her paw!!!!


----------



## Ozkar

ZZ...you need to go back to Vizsla training school with your dog. Obviously you're a slow learner and your dog needs to brush you up on things to keep you skills sharp!! Otherwise you would have known it's not whining, but talking............... You just need to work out what they are saying!!   

Astro has a different whine for almost everything. I can tell now if he wants out for number 1's or 2's. I can also tell if he's just foxing to get outside and check out what's awake at 3am!!  He has one for when the water bowl is low and one for when it's dry. One for food, one for a walk and one for play. Even one for when he wants to go to bed.....  

Brush up on your Vizlish!


----------



## texasred

Tied out at a trial he will give a woof when we walk away. Its like he is saying you forgot me. Next a few deep barks letting us know he's not happy about being left. Then he just lays down or watches the other dogs running the braces.
My husband spoils him.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Neither one are big barkers unless it's an alert bark. If Flynn needs something though, he will sometimes bark. For example, if he needed to go out and I didn't notice he was hanging out by the door, he'd let out one loud bark as if to say "Hey, I need you over here". Or, if we're playing frisbee and he wants me to throw it to him, he'll bark. Most of the time though, he's all about non-verbal eye contact when he wants something. He looks at me, then looks at what he wants, then looks at me, then what he wants etc. He's very communicative. 

Luna is a whiner when she wants something. It's kind of annoying but it's better than loud barking I guess. She whines when she wants something from us (i.e. to throw her a toy) or from Flynn (his bully stick). She only really does alert barks. 

They both sometimes do an excited whine. For example, when we pull up to their favorite park and they know a run is in order, they give a high pitched excited whine.


----------



## SkyyMax

Both of our dogs will bark to alert us.
Max whines, but only when his toys get under a couch. He trained me well - I jump to get the toy out almost immediately


----------



## Aimless1

Nitro whines when he wants something. Very annoying. Have not and may not be able to break this habit.


----------



## redrover

Jasper makes a funny noise when he wants something very badly--it's really just a very short whine, but it's very expressive! If someone is teasing him with food, he eventually gets frustrated and makes what my brother calls his "Wookie" noise. It's usually if someone makes him do (in his mind) too many tricks for what is really not that great of a treat anyway, hmph.

He never used to bark much--once in a while if someone was loitering suspiciously outside our home. Now we live with a mini-dachshund, though, and she is a very high alert kind of dog. Jasper picks up a lot of his cues from her (she is very much the boss of him, despite appearances), so he's become more barky, but not nearly as much as her, thank goodness. She still barks at nothing (to us, to her it's probably the spawn of Satan), but although he barks more often, it's always still "at" something.

Other than that, he's pretty quiet. Lots of grumbles and sighs at night. Never howls, only occasionally roos. Not a very vocal player, and doesn't bark if he's after anything he considers prey. In fact, we had a mouse in the house once, and he was kenneled while the mouse was hiding under the couch. My roommate (who had just gotten home) said Jasper was totally calm in his kennel, then when he let him out, stretched, calmly sauntered out, then dove under the couch to catch the mouse. We thought he would have been going mad, wanting to get that little guy, but he was cool as a cucumber until he really went for it. He did end up killing the mouse with one good shake. He's better than the downstairs neighbors' cats!


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy has started singing along to the Emmerdale theme song when it comes on....her singing is just about as painful Emmerdale itself...........


----------



## MilesMom

Mile is a huge whiner. He whines if we are not looking at him, he whines if he wants something, whine whine whine. And then if he is really appalled or wants our attention he squeals. We do our best to ignore him.


----------



## haefen

Bark if she's guarding the house, whine if she's discontent. Since discontent is her middle name there is a lot of whining. 

Main sources of discontent:
*Not getting to sleep under the covers
*Being in the yard on her own
*Not getting petted every minute of the day
*Having to be in the crate
*Crate door being locked behind you so that you can't go back inside... hehe.


----------



## harrigab

Ruby is very vocal if there's a knock at the door. She doesn't whine much though.


----------



## jld640

Savannah has always whined, talked, sang, groaned, and moaned. She yips while dreaming and she has mastered Redrover's Wookie noise. Recently she has added barking to her vocabulary...which means we are now working on adding 'hush' into her vocabulary. :


----------



## Kutya

I'm glad to see this old thread about barking. My 4 month old puppy hasn't barked yet. This is our first Vizsla so I was surprised by how quiet he is. I'm glad it's not that unusual. We don't mind it as we didn't need a guard dog. Even when other dogs bark at him, he doesn't respond. He will whine when he's really unhappy. We ended up hanging a couple of bells on a ribbon (Amazon product) by the door where he goes out to do his business and he will ring it to let us know, "hey, I'm standing here waiting to go out", if we're not paying attention. That's been great.


----------



## somewhereplace

My 8 month old Wirehaired girl is a HUGE whiner, groaner, moaner, roo-rooer. Anytime she is unhappy, displeased or needs to poop, she will whine and whine. She whines in the car as well. If I don't cover the crate completely at bedtime she will whine until I put the cover down. She has been this way since very young. I don't see it as a problem as she is just a very verbal and communicative type. Likewise, she will moan when she is chewing on something real good and she will groan and croak in happiness when all her humans go out for a walk together. She also does the warning bark- a very low, growly, kinda scary bark. From outside the house it sounds like its coming from a way bigger dog!


----------



## texasred

Shine does this noise when she's real excited.
It sounds like we have a monkey in the house. Neither her, or the other 3 are big whiners.


----------



## gingerling

MY first was quiet. The other two made up for that. Every thought, every feeling, every concern was raised with dramatic detail...whistle, chortle, yodel, howl, groan, moan. Sometimes all at once. It's part of their charm, their connectedness, to communicate with such eloquence and with such detail.


----------



## Kutya

I just have to add, besides not ever hearing my 4 month old bark, he has never growled. I was playing a tug game with him for a long time and it reminded me of it. My previous dogs always growled during tug games. This little guy is a stealth fighter. LOL


----------



## jaysee

Remy, almost 4 months, has started to find his big boy bark. Over the last few days, he has started to bark to show that he's not getting his way. Mostly doing it while walking on leash, where he pulls like a truck, and we have to wait for a light to change. We're trying to correct it..

He whines, and has different kinds of whines, for all sorts of things. Does not growl at all. He also makes all sorts of other vocalizations, like for when he's almost asleep, or he's settling down, or waking up.


----------



## Dallyo

our boy started barking about 5 months old so there's time yet 😁 he now has a whole vocabulary. we have some great conversations now.


----------



## texasred

Shine likes to sing me the song of her people, when she's unhappy about something.
Or when she is overly happy about something.


----------



## rubicon

My pup barely ever barks but he whines when he wants something. Lately he’s been getting quieter with his whining which is nice of him. I swear part of it is involuntary but he knows what he’s doing. At least a little.


----------

